# Sunday Special - They're Playing My Song!



## luckytrim (Sep 29, 2019)

Sunday Special - They're Playing My Song !
Some performers become so identified with a particular song  that is forever their song.
For instance, The Sound of Music will always be identified  with Julie Andrews.
1. "I Left my Heart in san Francisco"
2. "Hound Dog"
3. "Puff the Magic dragon"
4. "Margaritaville"
5. "Me and Bobby McGee"
6. "Minnie the Moocher"
7. "By the Time I Get to Phoenix"
8. "California Girls"
9. "You Light Up My Life"
10. "Bridge Over Troubled Water"
11. "Daddy Sang Bass"
12. "Your Cheating Heart"
13. "Mona Lisa"
14. "Flowers on the Wall"
15. "Hold Tight"
16. "Cheek to Cheek"
17. "White Christmas"
18. "The Devil Went Down to Georgia"
19. "Blue suede Shoes"
20. "Wabash Cannonball"
. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Tony Bennett
2. Elvis Presley
3. Peter, Paul and Mary
4. Jimmy Buffett
5. Janis Joplin
6. Cab Calloway
7. Glen Campbell
8. The Beach Boys
9. Debby Boone
10. Simon and Garfunkel
11. Johnny Cash
12. Hank Williams
13. Nat "King" Cole
14. The Statler Brothers
15. The Andrews Sisters
16. Fred Astaire
17. Bing Crosby
18. Charlie Daniels
19. Carl Perkins
20. Roy Acuff


----------

